Ask HN: Is an MS in Computer Science Worth Pursuing? - atsushin
======
rvz
Depends on your specific intention, as in why?

Research? - Absolutely, But pick the top universities for your subject matter
(Computer Science in this case). There are even some universities that give
you the option to skip a Masters and go straight into a PhD depending on your
academic achievements.

A SWE Job? - Not necessary for some companies, but most usually throw in, or
even emphasize the preference for masters grads. If it is a typical software
engineering role at a FAANG company, then yes. The competition is too fierce
for BSc or nano-degree holders and I wouldn't risk applying without one.

As you said 'MS in Computer Science' some people usually take this to enter
into the field professionally from a different industry to get up to speed. At
this point if I previously did a BSc in the same subject, I would specialize
in a masters on where the industry is going, such as security, quantum
computing or deep learning.

~~~
avl999
> If it is a typical software engineering role at a FAANG company, then yes.
> The competition is too fierce for BSc or nano-degree holders and I wouldn't
> risk applying without one.

As someone who worked for one of those companies for 5 years this is
completely wrong. Most SDEs there only have a Bachelors degree and as someone
who was involved in the hiring process most of their new hires were also those
with just a bachelors degree. On all the teams I worked on I only worked with
3-5 people who had a masters that I knew of in my 5 year tenure at that
company.

~~~
rvz
> As someone who worked for one of those companies for 5 years this is
> completely wrong.

Well this is 2019, not 2014. The requirements for any typical software
engineering grad to apply straight into a FAANG company is still fierce I'm
afraid. A BSc is not good enough to fend off the competition of other BSc
holders when the hiring managers at these companies still prefer a masters
grad over a BSc if they can.

So the competition to apply for FAANG companies for a new grad position in the
last 5 years is still very high.

~~~
avl999
Did you miss the part where I mentioned that I was involved in the hiring
process (interviewing candidates both phone screens and in person) and the
anecdotal statistics of postgraduate degree holders in the company over a non
trivial amount of time? I am basing my claim on actual experience as opposed
to "feelings" which you seem to be following.

People involved in hiring at these companies put almost no weight in if you
have a post graduate degree when hiring SDEs. Most of the weight is put in the
interviews, they'll interview almost anyone esp Facebook, Google and Amazon.
They hire at such a high volume that they don't have the luxury of targeting
post-grads.

------
ThrowawayR2
Your question is the equivalent of "Is purchasing a hammer something worth
pursuing?" The knowledge conferred by a degree is a tool, nothing more.

So, the question is: what do you plan to do with your MS? Do you want to apply
to jobs that require specialized CS knowledge? Are you doing it for your own
personal satisfaction? Are you hoping that having a MS will make you generally
more attractive on the job market? Only you know the answer to that.

~~~
atsushin
I feel like my motivation to go to grad. school is driven by a desire to
solidify my CS knowledge as well as a desire to look more competitive given
the area that I live in / am most close to (NYC). I'd like to apply for more
specialized posititons too.

~~~
buffaloo
To solidify your knowledge, read. A lot.

To look more competitive, do something worthwhile with what you know.

------
CyberFonic
From a career perspective -- probably not worth the time, effort and cost.

For increasing your knowledge -- YES.

BTW: When you say "CS" I understand that you are NOT talking about software
engineering which is a very different area. Bit like conflating physics and
maths with all disciplines of engineering, i.e. civil, mechanical, electrical,
chemical.

------
probinso
If your undergrad is in computer science then be very specific and picky about
your continued studies.

If not then compare the end state job prospects with cheaper educational
options. Consider the cost of putting your life on hold for several years

------
sidibe
I don't think it's worth it unless you are coming from a different field or
looking for a way into the USA. In those cases it's worth it, otherwise you
won't learn as much as working or doing PhD.

------
codingdave
Depends on your goals. What do you hope to accomplish?

------
Throw_Away_5382
Depends on your country.

~~~
Throw_Away_5382
Since I have been down-voted: Master degrees are valued differently in
different countries. In Germany there would be more cases where they would be
helpful than in America.

